# Kid losing hair around mouth, nose and eyes



## billten (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a strange one i cannot figure out.

I now have two kids, 6 weeks old boer / sanaan crosses that started out with a small amount of scour which cleared up quickly. Then the following day they both lost most of the hair around their mouths and nose, completely bald for a patch about two inches square.

The kids seem fine, other than being a little dopey, they eat ok and move around fine. Just lost the hair in a patch. Does anyone have any idea about what this could be?

Thanks in advance... Bill


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you end up treating them for cocci when they got runny poo? Be sure to do that or get a fecal done if they weren't treated. They can go downhill quickly and with 6 week old kids, cocci is very likely to be present.

As for the fur loss. Have you checked for parasites? Pull the fur apart to see if you see any lice crawling around on them and get them treated if that's what's going on. Other than that i'm not quite sure what it could be from.

And welcome to the forum Bill!!


----------



## billten (Nov 19, 2010)

Unfortunately i am living in a remote spot in the Philippines, so nope, i did not treat them with any drugs, i just kept them well fed, and made sure that they were staying clean and cool (it gets very hot and humid around here). I did check for mites and parasites, again as well as i am able without any vet or medical help, and so far i am at a total loss as to the cause. They seem fine, not rubbing or scratching and have got back their vigor and apparent health. They just look very strange with bald spots on their faces.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Is the skin scaby? could be lice, mites (which you will not see with naked eye), ringworm.

Yes, like Kylee said I would have a fecal done also.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

balding on the face is a good sign of copper deficiency, they need loose minerals. I'd have them treated for lice and mites (just in case) and worm and treat them for coccidia since they've been scouring.


----------

